# 12 GA Buckshot & 22 LR



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I have 70 rounds of 12 ga 2 3/4 in Winchester SuperX 9 pellet buckshot for sale. I used them for coyotes and they did pretty good, I just dont hunt coyotes with a shotgun anymore. I also have a 500 rd brick of CCI standard velocity 22 LR 40 gr. Both for $60 435-669-4009 or send me a PM. I am in the St George area.


SOLD!!


----------

